# Washers, non-electric



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello everyone

Can anyone share with me what non-electric clothes washer they use and how you like it, please? Hand powered, solar powered, or... is there another way?


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll echo this, as I'm exploring my options on this too. At the moment I'm thinking of starting with the Lehman's plunger in the bathtub.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

To bring this back up and ask...

Anyone know what the best way to clean clothes is Without gas/electric/etc?? Tools, process, detergents, and so on.


----------



## SwampMom (Mar 6, 2003)

I got a Wonder Washer and it does clean everything I've tried in it so far. Not as easy as automatic, but it sure beats a washboard! And it only requires a few drops of detergent. You can see one here 
if you aren't familiar with them. You will still need some kind of wringer. I have a mop bucket with wringer. This is for emergency only. I live in hurricane country. One day I'm going to break down and buy me one of those Made in the USA good wringers that attach to the laundry tub.

I also have a small plunger and a large one set aside just for laundry. I've washed a king size comforter in the bathtub with the big one and it worked fine. Not particularly easy, but the comforter was too big for my washer and I didn't want to go to the laundromat.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a James washer made out of fiberglass by a local Amish guy. He gets old Maytag wringers and converts them from electric to hand crank. 

The back and forth motion of scrubbing the clothes helps with my upper back injury. It's the same motion they used in my physical therapy. But- it's hard work, and the muscles have to be built up. Wringing is the same, once the muscles are built up, it's better. If you wring everything twice, it is almost dry and takes very little time on the line.

I can say that it gets my clothes cleaner than front loading machines at the laundromat. I washed some clothes again after bringing them home and got mud in the water. Just as an experiment. I like how you can tell when the clothes are really clean because of the amount of mud in the water. Also saves on water if one of two different methods are used. One being washing the whites, then lights, then darks in the same water, and draining, then rinsing in the same order. Or, use the rinse water to wash the next load of clothes.

I'm happy with mine, the only drawback I have found is time loss having to stand there and swish. Oh, and the wringer is murder on buttons, zippers, and hook and eye closures. You have to be careful to get them in straight.

dun


----------

